# Favorite Sweet Cake Scents?



## Millie (Dec 6, 2017)

I thought I'd get a few last minute fragrances for B&B and liquid soaps. Got through the letter H with $120 in my cart 

Um... what are your "must have" scents from this company?


----------



## dibbles (Dec 6, 2017)

I have a lot of favorites from Sweet Cakes. 
Ralph Lauren Blue 
Molten Brown Nara Ji
Orange Blossom
Ginger Essence
Sandalwood
Linden Blossom
Lavender Breeze and Lemon Verbena are also very nice, but I have found lavender and verbena FOs that I like as well elsewhere too.

If you are wondering about something specific, ask. I may have tried it. Or if you are looking for something in particular, ask that too.


----------



## Cellador (Dec 6, 2017)

I just bought a ton of 1 oz bottles from SC, but I haven't soaped most of them yet. But, like Dibbles mentioned, if there's one you're particularly interested in, I'd be happy to give you my OOB opinion. 
I used the Brown Sugar in a sugar scrub recently, and while it's nice, it's has too much of a maple scent for me. 
I used their White Vanilla in a soap, and while it's a very mild vanilla, it definitely does not discolor.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 6, 2017)

I’ve only used two of their fragrances: candy cane and the Irish spring dupe.

The dupe is spot on but very overwhelming for me. I scent heavy and gifting a bar for Christmas last year gave me a bit of a migraine - I could barely touch the bag that had 6 bars in it (intended as a gag gift except I was the one gagging)

Candy cane is my preferred mint right now (Not that I’ve tried many). It is exactly as described, a sweet minty scent.


----------



## Millie (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks all! I was actually on the hunt for an Aveda type Sap Moss dupe. But there are so many other scents with intriguing descriptions to tempt me. 

I hardly know where to begin with FOs. I just started branching out from EOs a few months ago, and after a rocky start, I'm totally hooked. I want to gather some random scents for a well-rounded selection, so I have something interesting for every nose. Something from every category, so fruity, spicy, earthy, salty, etc.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 6, 2017)

One thing I can tell you about the Ralph Lauren Blue, is that it is a very light scent. Nice in B&B things and M&P, but probably not the best for CP. I love it enough to keep it around for 'other than soap'. I struggle with most florals.


----------



## Millie (Dec 6, 2017)

Cellador said:


> I used their White Vanilla in a soap, and while it's a very mild vanilla, it definitely does not discolor.


Is it a buttery bakery sort of vanilla or something like vanilla extract?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 6, 2017)

Millie said:


> I thought I'd get a few last minute fragrances for B&B and liquid soaps. Got through the letter H with $120 in my cart
> 
> Um... what are your "must have" scents from this company?


 :mrgreen:

I can see that happening.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 7, 2017)

Orange Blossom
Santa's Pipe
Mango Tea
Masculine Musk
Northwoods
Pomegranate
True Rose


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Dec 7, 2017)

I forgot about Masculine Musk - that's a good one!


----------



## Cellador (Dec 7, 2017)

Millie said:


> Is it a buttery bakery sort of vanilla or something like vanilla extract?



It's a little more like vanilla extract. Out of the bottle, it did not smell so great- kind of plastic-y. After a 4 week cure though, it smells nice, hasn't discolored, and is holding it's own in the blend (I blended with peppermint EO).


----------



## Cellador (Dec 7, 2017)

Millie said:


> Thanks all! I was actually on the hunt for an Aveda type Sap Moss dupe. But there are so many other scents with intriguing descriptions to tempt me.
> 
> I hardly know where to begin with FOs. I just started branching out from EOs a few months ago, and after a rocky start, I'm totally hooked. I want to gather some random scents for a well-rounded selection, so I have something interesting for every nose. Something from every category, so fruity, spicy, earthy, salty, etc.



Millie, I am the same way- I just branched from EOs and was primarily looking for FOs that could replace more expensive EOs in blends. And...now I'm an addict. :think: :???: 

The True Rose, Jasmine, Orange Blossom, & Sandalwood are pretty close dupes for their EO counterparts.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 7, 2017)

You might also check the Sweetcakes reviews here: https://goo.gl/HWMasd


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 7, 2017)

Sage, Sweetgrass and Cedar is my very favorite, but with shipping I am looking at $67 per lb and simply refuse to pay that much, so I purchase a couple of bars from a vendor friend when we are at the same market.


----------



## Millie (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone!!
I'm thinking of adding the florals, brown sugar, sandalwood, ginger essence, mango tea, white vanilla, masculine musk and sage sweetgrass cedar. 

Here are some other temptations. Has anyone tried these?
Apricot
Beeswax and Honey
Blackcurrant Rose
Cucumber
Egyptian Musk
Fresh Grass
Grapefruit Ginger
Hermes Eau des Merveille
Honeysuckle Hollow
Hotel Costes
Midnight in Tunisia
New Mown Hay
Oakmoss
Ocean Shoreline
Osmanthus
Precious Amber
Sea Spice
Summer Peach
Sweet Yellow Pear
Yuzu

Oh lordy.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 7, 2017)

Millie said:


> Thanks everyone!!
> I'm thinking of adding the florals, brown sugar, sandalwood, ginger essence, mango tea, white vanilla, masculine musk and sage sweetgrass cedar.
> 
> Here are some other temptations. Has anyone tried these?
> ...



I'll give you my two cents on the ones I've used. But remember this is my likes and dislikes, so take it for what it's worth. Sweet Yellow Pear is indeed just that. Pear for sure, but it was waaay too sweet for me. More like an over ripe pear, and I was wanting something more crisp. I didn't like Osmanthus at all. Grapefruit Ginger is nice, and even though I love ginger I think I preferred a straight up grapefruit. Others liked it better than plain grapefruit though. Cucumber is a good, clean cucumber. I blended it with SC Green Tea (which I also like and blend with Ginger Essence). I haven't tried Ocean Shoreline, but Karen's Ocean Rain was really nice. I only used it when I was doing M&P, and I think I remember reading that it really accelerates in CP - as do many ocean/rain fragrances. If you like to blend scents, Heather is a good blender. It is strong, so doesn't take much, but is a very fresh, airy kind of floral scent. I would use it to brighten up a heavy, perfumey fragrance. All I remember about Egyptian Musk is that it was very strong. I think it was fine, but I didn't ever order more.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2017)

Millie said:


> I was actually on the hunt for an Aveda type Sap Moss dupe.


I second Ginger Essence and True Rose. 
You might like their Rosemary Mint EO blend. Years ago they had a few EO blends -- I tried them all and one called Bladderwrack was awesome. However, it's gone. I liked them all but stopped using them due to shipping cost. 
There are others... will have to jiggle my memory...


----------

